# Sauerbraten



## jaybird0827 (Dec 29, 2008)

We celebrated our 27th anniversary this past Saturday. Our son, visiting with us, served us a special dinner consisting of sauerbraten and the traditional accompaniments.

Recipes are a combination of family heirloom and adaptations.

Sauerbraten

Potato Dumplings

Red Cabbage


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 29, 2008)

Mmmm. I never know how good German cooking was until I married into a German rooted family.

It still doesn't rank with Haggis, however!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 29, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Mmmm. I never know how good German cooking was until I married into a German rooted family.
> 
> It still doesn't rank with Haggis, however!



Haggis is good stuff.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I am glad that we will not be fighting over food


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Dec 29, 2008)

Only Englishmen know how to brew fine tea and fry cheap fish.
Only Germans know how to make sausage.
And only Southerners know how to boil peanuts. Yum!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Dec 29, 2008)

Peter H said:


> And only Southerners know how to boil peanuts. Yum!



And barbeque.... MMMM....


----------



## nicnap (Dec 29, 2008)

Peter H said:


> Only Englishmen know how to brew fine tea and fry cheap fish.
> Only Germans know how to make sausage.
> And only Southerners know how to boil peanuts. Yum!



 

Congrats on the anniversary Jay!


----------



## Grymir (Dec 29, 2008)

Mmm. And congrats!


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes congratulations Jay


----------



## reformed trucker (Jan 14, 2009)

Those recipes bring back memories. My grandmother always served sauerbraten with either potato dumplings, bread dumplings (hardball-sized; sliced and pan fried in butter or bacon grease) or spaetzle. The red cabbage was made with bacon grease, and a little caraway seed to eliminate the gassyness. Good thing there are alot of good German restaurants around here to subdue my cravings!

Congratulations on your anniversary, Jay! Coming up on 28 years myself (only 22 years "on paper" though).


----------

